# Looking for feedback on gods



## mbartelsm (Jan 10, 2015)

An integral part of my world are the three divisions of the soul: Mind (thought), Heart (emotions) and Body (vitality). When mortals came to life, the Titans created the Low Gods to help mortals on their daily lives.
They made the Immortals (Mind), seven immortal beings for each of the seven elements, each with complete knowledge about their element and the way the world works, available for anyone willing to seek them out.
They made the Guardians (Body), creatures which are born to protect the lives of a particular place, lineage, nation or culture when there's a large enough concentration of lives.
And finally they made the Patrons (Heart), forces meant to help and guide the troubled soul in desperate times in order to bring back balance into their lives.


----------



## Queshire (Jan 10, 2015)

It seems fine? Is there any sort of feedback you're looking for in particular?


----------



## Zāl Dastān (Jan 10, 2015)

Queshire said:


> It seems fine? Is there any sort of feedback you're looking for in particular?



Ditto. If you've got specific questions, I'd love to help...but there isn't really any question here. Seems fine on the surface.


----------



## thecoldembrace (Jan 10, 2015)

How many Patrons and Guardians are there? What qualifies as a "large enough concentration of lives"?  How do these beings interact with one another? How do they interact with the world? Do they walk among the mortal races? What do the Titans do now that everything is made?

A few questions 

-Cold


----------



## arbiter117 (Jan 10, 2015)

mbartelsm said:


> An integral part of my world are the three divisions of the soul: Mind (thought), Heart (emotions) and Body (vitality). When mortals came to life, the Titans created the Low Gods to help mortals on their daily lives.
> They made the Immortals (Mind), seven immortal beings for each of the seven elements, each with complete knowledge about their element and the way the world works, available for anyone willing to seek them out.
> They made the Guardians (Body), creatures which are born to protect the lives of a particular place, lineage, nation or culture when there's a large enough concentration of lives.
> And finally they made the Patrons (Heart), forces meant to help and guide the troubled soul in desperate times in order to bring back balance into their lives.



Why would someone want to seek out the immortals? What would the Immortals want in return?

If the cultures get into wars with one another, will the guardians fight with them? Or what if there was a civil war, which side would the Guardian choose? Will they stop them? Could the people enslave Guardians and make a mini army of them to fight rival nations?

That's what came to my mind. It sounds like a great idea!


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Jan 11, 2015)

You may need to add more information to get the feedback you are looking for. If you explain the society more or your general plot then more helpful comments can be given. Is your story about the gods or people who need help from them?


----------



## Vendzzz (Jan 11, 2015)

Are these living gods or just iconic ones.


----------



## Logos&Eidos (Jan 19, 2015)

Why do these great and powerful beings care about mortals in the first place?


----------



## Ashur-is-King (Jan 20, 2015)

Logos&Eidos said:


> Why do these great and powerful beings care about mortals in the first place?



That is a really good point! It could always be duty, but what happens when some of them start to question that duty? Another possibility: they gain status/prestige and the ability to play political games with human societies. This would make them a great deal more like ancient Mesopotamian, Egyptian, or Greco-Roman gods, of course.


----------



## Logos&Eidos (Feb 6, 2015)

Ashur-is-King said:


> That is a really good point! It could always be duty, but what happens when some of them start to question that duty? Another possibility: they gain status/prestige and the ability to play political games with human societies. This would make them a great deal more like ancient Mesopotamian, Egyptian, or Greco-Roman gods, of course.



Well the Idea that use for my WIP...is complicated and I'd have to dive way deep into me settings metaphysics  to explain everything. In short the gods and mortals are in away connected through the life-stream,  souls coalesced out of the life-stream as the first  animals crawled out of the primordial ooze. The gods are just souls of great magnitude and complexity, way make win some mortals figured out that if they aligned themselves to the spiritual-frequencies that gods existed on the gained all manor of subtle but tangible benefits. The gods found out that the more souls that were on their frequency the more power that they had. Thus religion as we know it was born!


----------

